# New DX Magicshine bike light with helmet mount



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

I would like to hear if anyone has ordered & received one of the new bike lights from DX?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

It looks the same as the original DX bike light, but it now comes with a helmet/head mounting strap. I would like to know if it has the same output (brightness) as the original DX light.


----------



## neddi (Sep 24, 2009)

Normal DX:
Emitter Brand/Type: Seoul Semiconductors SSC
Circuitry: Digital Regulated 2400mA Current Output
Charger: 1800mA

With Head Strap:
Emitter Brand/Type: Cree
Circuitry: Digital Regulated 1000mA Current Output
Charger: 1000 mA


----------



## teeroy (Mar 21, 2008)

My co-worker just received the handle bar mounted version and he likes it. I've seen it and got to play with it for about 10 min. and it seems to be a solid product. As soon as the helmet version came out I jumped on the offer. This was 3 weeks ago and I just received the notice that they shipped the light. I should be getting it next week I'll keep everyone informed. I bought the sccP7 led emitter last winter witch is the same one that is in this light and it's about as bright as they get. Very intense but they do get warm. Pull the trigger I like to hear what other people have to say about this light. The price is very good.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Sep 28, 2008)

I also ordered one the day they was available, mine shipped 9/24.


----------



## trickys77 (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been using this one for about 6 months now:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

It looks like the same one but your link has a helmet mount. This light is awesome! Seriously you cannot find the same number of lumens, burn time, weight and price anywhere! These are so good that every time I rid with them, my friends all bin their lights and buy this one as well! The low power setting for me last for about 5 hrs and I recently did a 12 night mtb race with 2 of these lights. Not only did the low power setting outshine some of the £300 lights people were using, but they out lasted them! At one point I had a trial of people riding with me because apparently I shone a good light!

The beam could be slightly better as its spread rather than spot, but it's so bright that even on the toughest trails you will managed on the low setting, let alone the high setting.


----------



## teeroy (Mar 21, 2008)

Just got my Light. WOW! on a scale of ten its a 8.5 The build quality seems good and the beam is very bright. The only thing that could be better is the Helmet mount and the spotty beam. Lets start with the hemet mount. Im not sure what they where thinking when they made it but I just can't make it work with my helmet. It has no velcro just adjustable elastic banding that doesn't disconnect. I don't understand how to attach it to the helmet. Fortunately I had a old mount that I had that worked. The other thing that I noticed was it was a little spotty. The beam is kinda tight. the benefit of a tight beam is that it really throws the light intensity far. I received no instructions with this light. It would be nice to get something. Over all, the light is very good for the price. I'll probably buy another for the handlebars. That would be sweet. (I hate that word "sweet") Oh well.


----------



## MATPOCOB (Oct 7, 2009)

2teeroy: So you've got the new version from DX. Congratulations! 
Is it 3 or 5 mode? Could you also measure the cable length?


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

teeroy,
I make an adapter to convert your light to use Marwi mounts
You can use your light on a helmet or handlebar mount by just sliding it off and moving it.

More info on the adapter here
https://www.el34world.com/Misc/bike/BikesLights38.htm

more info on the Marwi mounts here.
https://www.el34world.com/Misc/bike/BikesLights7.htm


----------



## teeroy (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh ya. Then there's the cord problem. way to short. Only 18" long. I had to add 22" to it so I could run the battery to my backpack or back pocket.


----------



## MATPOCOB (Oct 7, 2009)

teeroy said:


> Oh ya. Then there's the cord problem. way to short. Only 18" long. I had to add 22" to it so I could run the battery to my backpack or back pocket.


Ok, so it's a short one.
What about the modes? Does it have 3 or 5 working modes?


teeroy said:


> My co-worker just received the handle bar mounted version and he likes it. As soon as the helmet version came out I jumped on the offer.


It would be fantastic and might clarify the situation for many people, if you could compare the handle bar and helmet version in terms of brightness and post the beam shots of the two :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr AB (Sep 8, 2008)

I made a quick review of the new DX light on an earlier thread. The elastic is for head mounting not helmet mounting. What is needed is an extension cord so that the battery can be mounted somewhere more sensible than the helmet.

See Thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=560677


----------



## MATPOCOB (Oct 7, 2009)

Mr AB said:


> See Thread http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=560677


Thanks a lot!


----------



## teeroy (Mar 21, 2008)

the lights are the same. its just the mounting hardware thats different. and it has three modes High, low and flashing


----------

